# Methimazole for one week. Worried



## Pattyo12 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi,
I was just officially diagnosed with Graves a week ago, although my primary was pretty positive that that's what it was. My endo told me about the possible side effects, and I've been feeling pretty good overall. I was actually even wondering if it might be already starting to make a difference.

BUT my question is this. He warned me about a fever and sore throat being a sign that my white blood count is low. Tonight I have a little temp - 99.5 - 99.9. Is that enough to worry? I'm thinking that if I still have any temperature tomorrow I'll go get the blood test. Wouldn't it be more obvious than that though? I SOO want this to work!!!

THanks!

(Also, thanks for being here. Even before my appointment I've been reading your threads and feeling not so scared!)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Patty,

You should definitely go for labs. I had sore throats when I began Tapazole and was tested for sore throat at least 2x in 2-3 months.

What dose of methamizole are you on?

Do you have any lab results? If so please post them along with ranges.


----------



## Pattyo12 (Oct 26, 2012)

Did you have to go off of it? I'll go get tested tomorrow. I'll post my labs soon (making dinner). I'm on 10mg 2x a day. Thanks!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

No, They kept me on it. I was taking 10mg 2x a day like you.

If you have lab's please share them. I would love to help stop you from going hyper to hypo, like I did. My doctor was clueless. I ended up being on Tapazole for 4.5 years. My Tapazole dose was adjusted almost monthly with monthly lab draws the entire time.

Please insist they run the FT-4 and FT-3 every time they run labs. TSH is useless for you now and should never be used to dose with.

Did they run TSI or TPO antibodies tests on you?


----------



## Pattyo12 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi! Thanks. I guess I'll go tomorrow. I didn't want to be alarmist. Hopefully it's not related!!

Here are my test results.

C
T3 UPTAKE	42	
THYROXINE (T4)	17.6	
T7(FT4 INDEX)	7.4	
TSH No Reflex	<0.01

I don't even know if that's bad or mild or what! The dr said my symptoms are the most important thing in determining how "bad" it is, and I was a bit of a mess!

I am worried about going hypo. For one thing, I have struggled with my weight forever. I don't need any "help" in that department!!

Thanks for your input!!

- Patty


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You really need to ask (insist) they start to run your FT-3 and FT-4 every time.

They can skip the others, although they always run TSH. They likely will continue to run them all - just as long as you get the FT-3 and FT-4.

My doctor still runs useless tests 3 years later - next lab I am going to ask nicely and explain that with the new health reform I now have a hefty deductible and want to cut down on nu-necessary labs.


----------



## Pattyo12 (Oct 26, 2012)

Are FT3 and FT4 different from T3 and T4?


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

When hyper you tend to run higher temps such as yours. Since you are feeling good, it just may be due to you being hyper.


----------



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

Pattyo12 said:


> Are FT3 and FT4 different from T3 and T4?


The answer is yes, but I am not exactly sure why.

FT3 and FT4 means Free T3 and FreeT4 - and they are different from T3 and T4.

This panel is used to evaluate thyroid function. Low thyroid function may result in fatigue, dry skin, and excessive weight gain. The test includes the following:

Thyroid-Stimulating Hormone (TSH)
Evaluates overall thyroid function.

Total Thyroxine (T4)
Evaluates the total amount of T4 produced by the thyroid gland.

Free Thyroxine (FT4)
Evaluates the amount of T4 available to the cells and tissues.

Free Tri-iodothyronine (FT3)
Measures the amount of T3 (the active form of the hormone) available to the cells and tissues.

Source
http://www.lef.org/Vitamins-Supplem...-Panel-TSH-T4-Free-T4-Free-T3-Blood-Test.html


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree with greatdanes - maybe it is just the symptoms of hyper. I've been hyper/had Grave's for 18 months now and a fever is almost an everyday occurence for me. It lets me know that the hyper is flaring up and to take another methimazole pill.


----------

